# Oxford 6th July - Carnival!



## tempra (Jun 8, 2008)

It's the Cowley Road Carnival in Oxford on Sunday 6th July.

If anyone is coming, we could have a meet up.

Procession starts at 12 o'clock, and there is lots of stuff to see and do - street performers, bands, DJ's, Choirs all sorts of stuff.

Lots of good food to be had from various corners of the world and possibly a beer or two for those who partake.

Let me know if you want to come (as I'm going with the family) and we could meet up.

Here is a Flickr site with shots of last years carnival - theme this year is masquerade, bring your masks!

http://www.flickr.com/groups/391634@N20/


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 8, 2008)

Darn, if I didn't have something else on that weekend, I might have made the trip. Looks like fun! Have a great time, and hope to see some pics.


----------



## tempra (Jun 8, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Darn, if I didn't have something else on that weekend, I might have made the trip. Looks like fun! Have a great time, and hope to see some pics.



I understand, it's a bit of a trek for you eh?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 8, 2008)

I was serious. If I didn't have a charity event that weekend (which I help organize), I'd consider making the trip.  I've never been to Oxford.


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2008)

Can't make it. 

Got an autotest in Bedford, an auto-jumble in Bovingdon and a club event in Warwick to choose between already. I plan to try for the auto-test and car show.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 9, 2008)

Slightly unfortunately, I won't be in the country either, otherwise Cowley it would have been - not visited those parts since 1981 when I was stationed at RAF Benson - I have a few fond memories of the place (I'll not try to explain)


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2008)

Tony, it's so enticing!
But Andreas would think it very unfortunate if he made the trek up north from Bochum for the weekend and I'd fly out to Oxford right then ... :roll:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 9, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Tony, it's so enticing!
> But *Andreas *would think it very unfortunate if he made the trek up north from Bochum for the weekend and I'd fly out to Oxford right then ... :roll:



Bring him along!

As for myself, will see what I can do, depends on vacation plans and job.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2008)

He might need to fly over to Britain himself one of those days, anyway, so might not feel like going again (on our own costs). Plus new trips to the States are already on schedule, so he might not find the idea overly attractive (he loves his peace and quiet on the weekends, please no one go disturb it! :roll: )


----------



## Rogan (Jun 9, 2008)

id love to come but the timing isnt practical

from where i am its a 3 hour train,
if i left at 10 id get into oxford center at 1 and wud have to get the train back at 4, so by the time i got the the carnival and back id only be there for 2 hours!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 24, 2008)

still undecided, but trying to make it possible.


----------



## tempra (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool, only a week and a half left - possibles as I recall are :

Alex B
Hertz
LP
Becky

Myself and Sandie (my wife) will be there, along with the kids and a few other members of my family, there are also quite a few people from my photography class going to make it down there as well, one of them has a sister who will be DJing at one of the bars along the way.

Louise will be singing in her choir, and thousands of other people will be milling around soaking up the atmosphere (and probably a few beers )

Anty, whenever you want to come to Oxford you are more than welcome - just let me know.


----------



## tempra (Jun 24, 2008)

Rogan said:


> id love to come but the timing isnt practical
> 
> from where i am its a 3 hour train,
> if i left at 10 id get into oxford center at 1 and wud have to get the train back at 4, so by the time i got the the carnival and back id only be there for 2 hours!



Trains are pants at the weekend - plasticspanner has the same problems, I suppose that's progress eh?


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 25, 2008)

So that makes potentially quite a group then 

Tony
Sandie 
(... and various relatives, photography class ppl)
Hertz
LP
Becky
 Alex B (probably, maybe, likely)
(+ Angie B, a good friend of mine)


BTW, I might be able to give people a lift coming from either the Winchester area or from Salisbury.


----------



## tempra (Jun 25, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> So that makes potentially quite a group then
> 
> 
> Alex B (probably, maybe, likely)
> (+ Angie B, a good friend of mine)



Oh yeah? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 26, 2008)

tempra said:


> Oh yeah? :mrgreen:



you are assuming too much there


----------



## ferny (Jun 28, 2008)

tempra said:


> one of them has a sister who will be DJing at one of the bars along the way.



Is she hot?


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 28, 2008)

ferny said:


> Is she hot?



If she is.. she is mine and you better stay away


----------



## tempra (Jun 28, 2008)

ferny said:


> Is she hot?




oh yes - I might be able to find you a photo


----------



## tempra (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/83777323@N00/2144134253/in/set-72157603566918286/


----------



## ferny (Jun 29, 2008)

tempra said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/83777323@N00/2144134253/in/set-72157603566918286/





Alex_B said:


> If she is.. she is mine and you better stay away




I won't be able to go, but I'll still fight you. :mrgreen:


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like it'll be great fun. It's a bit short notice for me though (I should check this place more often!) so maybe next time!


----------



## tempra (Jun 29, 2008)

Never mind nynfortoo - same time next year 

Right, so we have any definite takers for this, if so we'll need to arrange where to meet etc.

Names below...


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 1, 2008)

Hate to say it, but I am out


----------



## tempra (Jul 1, 2008)

No worries Alex - I'm sure there'll be another time.

Anyone else?


----------



## ferny (Jul 1, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Hate to say it, but I am out



And suddenly Tony's ears perk up as he hopes for the sound of some pillow munching.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 1, 2008)

dont think i could handle a carnival at the moment, but if im better i might up for a drink


----------



## tempra (Jul 1, 2008)

ferny said:


> And suddenly Tony's ears perk up as he hopes for the sound of some pillow munching.



You're scared of me


----------



## tempra (Jul 1, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> dont think i could handle a carnival at the moment, but if im better i might up for a drink




Wahssup? Do you need us to come and mop your fevered brow?


----------



## Becky (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmph, sorry I got to do some photos for work


----------



## ferny (Jul 8, 2008)

tempra said:


> You're scared of me



Too right I'm scared of you. I've seen that twinkle in your eye.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 8, 2008)

So, poor Tony? 
Did you stay all on your own on Sunday? (Apart from the FAMILY, of course, who - so I assume - were all there!?) Didn't anyone come?
I'll send over a little "delegation" tomorrow week, all right?


----------

